# Richard Raffin bowl turning tutorial



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My weekly email from Fine Woodworking has part one of a bowl turning tutorial by renowned turner Richard Raffin. There are some good tips for anyone who is a novice like I am. No membership is required, at least for part one. How to Turn a Basic Bowl


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Gonna check it out, Charles. you probably will like these as well. They have helped my turning a lot!
Especially the ones on "stance".

Stuart Batty on Vimeo


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone try that microwave trick? If so, is it usually successful and on what woods? If it fails maybe you could share what woods failed...

I wouldn't mind shaving off some wait time....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Duane. There's some good tips on those too.


----------

